# The interex



## captain Veros (Oct 25, 2008)

The interex seem to be mentioned in the first HH book though after the first one they say nothing of them again and they are never destroyed so what happened to them?:russianroulette:

They also seem to have far greater tech then the IOM:good:

Discuss.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

i think what happened to them?- well the i think EC killed em all right? . . . anyone please confirm this


----------



## captain Veros (Oct 25, 2008)

wasn't everybody(space marines) retreating because of the heavy causlties they were taking from the bows?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope (about the EC), the last you hear of them is the very last page of Horus Rising where they're referred to as a low priority threat to be dealt with another day.


----------



## captain Veros (Oct 25, 2008)

So I'm guessing the IOM just destroyed them by the time the heresy was over:cray:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Any number of things could've happened to the Interex after Horus and his boys decided to finish them off another time. Unfortunately the book doesn't specify exactly whereabouts in the Galaxy the Interex was located so we can only make guesses as to what may have eliminated them (assuming they were, indeed, eliminated).

The galaxy is a dangerous place though and after suffering heavy losses fighting the Luna Wolves they could've been finished off by Orks, Eldar or whatever. Hell, maybe they were unlucky and ran into a Tyranid Hive Fleet.

I doubt there's much, if anything left of the Interex in the 41st Millenium.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, I can see the Eldar taking an interest in the interex (What's with the lower case I in their name?), as they seem more enlightened than the "average" Mon-keigh. Perhaps the interex are still out there, as how would the IoM know about them? As I can't see Horus having the time to send his travel logs back to the Imperium before the whole Heresy kicked up... and after the Heresy people wouldn't care...


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

They probably got virus bombed from orbit. Who needs to send in the troops when a big missile up the jacksey dose the job?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

drivebybaptism said:


> They probably got virus bombed from orbit. Who needs to send in the troops when a big missile up the jacksey dose the job?


Well, if I remember correctly the interex had a formidible fleet. It'd take a lot of the Imperial Navy's resources to overcome the interex and virus bomb their asses. Not saying it couldn't happen, just that it may not be likely.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

yah they probably got killed cause they would have been found shortly after the heresy and the Imperium didn't want any new people so yah... they probly got killed. Although the eldar might have taken some of them before they got killed and they are still living in a forgotten corner of the imperuim but probly not.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Some of them might have escaped or joined with eldar, imo they could make a nice new gayish (eldar-fitting) high tech faction.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope, they got their own spin-off where they moved to a luxury apartment in the Eastern Fringe. Que "Movin' On Up" theme music.

Sorry, that was completely random. 

Anyway, there is a good chance they were left completely alone by the Imperium of Man. I mean, if they weren't conquered by the time of the Heresy then it most likely that the Imperium left them alone completely. Considering that the Imperium really hasn't grown since then and they were encountered by a (soon to be) traitor legion, they might be still around and happy. Of course, it has been ten thousand years (which is an unrealistically long period of time), so anything could have happened to them.

However, unless one of the big threats got them then it is doubtful they were conquered. They seemed to be very competent and capable of defending themselves.

Hell, the black legion probably broke out of the Eye of Terror and crushed the interex out of spite. They do silly stuff like that, don't you know. That is why I love Chaos. So very petty.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yah besides they look so peaceful. If I were any chaos legion, id probably toy with them. i wouldn't even destroy them. Id come every year plundering the planet and before its at the brink of destruction, leave to let it rebuild. Hahahaha, I might also visit their museums.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually during Macharius' crusade the Imperium expanded a great deal out to even the extent of the heresy I believe. Granted thats been a while back and the Imperium has been on a decline since, but still... he did it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

lomaxxdurang said:


> Actually during Macharius' crusade the Imperium expanded a great deal out to even the extent of the heresy I believe. Granted thats been a while back and the Imperium has been on a decline since, but still... he did it.


You mean the Macharian Crusade expanding as much as the Great Crusade did? :shok:

No it didn't! no where near.

The Macharian Crusade lasted 7 years and brought just under 1000 worlds into the fold of the Imperium. The Great Crusade lasted hundreds of years and brought roughly a million worlds into the Imperium. The Great Crusade even claimed to bring about 'Pax Imperialis'

The Macharian crusade occured on the western edge of Segmentum Pacificus, and leading slightly into the Halo Zone. No Where near the extent of the Great Crusade.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

My apologies but I was under the understanding that his crusade expanded back out much of the imperium and is the only comparison to the great crusade for effectiveness.
LMD


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

it can't really be compared to the Great Crusade at all - The Macharian Crusade was a great achievement (for a human!) yes, but nothing compared to the crusade which the Emperor led in person. 

:good:


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

I think their still around, but probably smaller.

im writing rules for them in 40k at the moment. Calling their bow-things 'lasbows' at the moment, may change soon so it doesn't sound so imperial. Figure 12" S 3 AP 3 Heavy 1 (but on the centaur-things which im calling Sagittaries they're Relentless so they can move and fire if they buy that). Done quite a bit at the moment, any suggestions?


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the lasbow can be named 'beam bow' or something like that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dire Wolf said:


> I think the lasbow can be named 'beam bow' or something like that.


'beam bow' sounds appauling! :laugh:


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm...sounds like unnecessary alliteration to me (intentional or not)


----------

